# Pigeon speak?



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all,
Has anyone got a glossary of terms used ?
I have enjoyed reading many posts and have come across lots of words which i dont know the meaning of.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi aussiegirl,

Thank you for your interest in a glossary of terms. Your thread sparked my curriosity, as I know it has been discussed in the past, and I'm not sure what ever happened. I'll ask about it.

Here is the original discussion:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13980


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.fbipigeons.com/PIGEONARY.htm

Not sure what terms you're talking about, but check out this link. It might help some.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

Thank you for sharing that list, that is a good resource to start.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Thankyou, its exactly what im looking for!!!!


----------

